# Post some of your favorite poodle and kids shots



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I love when my Grandsons come to visit babies....Some of our youngest, some of Trillium's kids, some of Marlowe's human sisters....


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

*Russell & the twins*

My BF's grandsons and Russell & Rufus


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

A perfect combination, kids and dogs

Paula


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wow! Wonderful photos from everyone. They are so loving toward their humans and so tolerant. They are just the best dog there is. 

Almost makes me wish I had some children to play with my spoos! Almost...... _


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

We dont have kids of our own, but our poodles are extremely child friendly.


----------



## TabbyMom (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure I have a lot more pics of dogs and kids but here is one I took today.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here are a few of my kids and Biscuit, or as my youngest still calls him, "Bikit."


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

My favorite photo of the girls and a brand new Biscuit on the night we brought him home. Emma had to "read" to him to help him go to sleep. My how the years have flown, Gracie was only about 19 months old! And her poodle jumper(you can't really see it very well but yeah, her pink jumper has poodles on it)was not worn intentionally to pick up our poodle, she just loved that dress!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I hope my dogs - even the non-poodley ones - are as wonderful with my future children as everyone elses' seem to be. 

Tate doesn't mind kids and has been around them (my cousin's kids, the kids I watched) and is good, but really could care less if they were there or not. By the time my kids want to play with Tate though, he might be a grumpy old man  lol


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, my girls are older and I only have 2 pictures of them with Gigi and they were both taken when Gigi was just 2 days shy of 2 months old. I can't believe she was ever this tiny!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

These are great photos!

My miniature doesn't have his 'own' kids, but loves them, esp toddlers with sticky hands :smile:.

This is him with my nephew ...


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr10/TammieNP/IMG_0228.jpg
Stella praying before lunch with my Grand Daughter Lauren 







and Stella watching over Kayden when he was learning to crawl


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

JE-Uk my spoo's favorite is and has been my youngest child. I'm pretty sure its because she is a walking buffet for him(both intentionally and unintentionally) 

Ms. Stella, your pic of Stella and your granddaughter praying together is too cute! Love it.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Sandooch, you have lovely girls! And wow, Gigi was so tiny! How quickly it all goes by. Polo and Gigi must be about the same now? Polo is 12 pounds and 12 inches at the shoulder. How big is Gigi now?


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

4Paws said:


> Sandooch, you have lovely girls! And wow, Gigi was so tiny! How quickly it all goes by. Polo and Gigi must be about the same now? Polo is 12 pounds and 12 inches at the shoulder. How big is Gigi now?


Thank you! Yes, they are pretty close in height and weight. Gigi has been 13 inches tall and 13 pounds for the last month and a half. I'm not sure if she'll get any taller, but I do hope she fills out a bit. She is a little on the skinny side.


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

Raisin and my daughter, Abigayle, the morning after we brought Raisin home. She didn't even have a name yet.









Raisin with Abigayle again









Raisin playing fetch with Abigayle and Brandon. Abigayle thought it was a race to see who could get to the ball first.


----------

